# Savoy humidors



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a little note on the savoy brand of Humidors sold at holts. They advertise it as something inexpensive but not cheaply made.

A few years ago, I was in the need for a few non cabinet Humidors and I received one for free after making a purchase. It was the large 100 count and I also purchased the xtra large(150) in Macassar.
They were made surprisingly decent and the veneers were well done.
I seasoned them the traditional way slowly and then used the heartfelt beads.
Here is a small review of the five savoys I am glad I own.
Unlike a lot of Humidors, they came with a nice sized very well made humidifier that works extremely well, but I used the beads. One thing that I did not like about the humidor was an absence of that good cedar smell,which I do enjoy so much.
Anyway, after setting up, I had a bit of a problem. Keeping a steady rh. Did not understand why, and once or twice I actually removed the cigars in order to soak the beads to increase the rh.
After slowly waiting patiently of fussing, the Humidors settled in and have been like rocks. Just as pretty as the day I first shined them. And the most important thing to me is that they have finally started to develop that old sock mixed with cedar and cough syrup smell. I tell you my pants get tight just smelling them eveytime I give them my rounds to check up on them.
So anyone considering a holts savoy, you will not be disappointed. Just be a little patient. I suspect the will make nice gifts,filled with my cigars when I am gone.
Sorry for long post. Much regards jerry


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had mine for going on 9 years now. Only seems to get better and steadier! Great post!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard many positives for a budget humidor. 

Never seen one in person, so I can't comment personally.


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

veteranvmb said:


> Just a little note on the savoy brand of Humidors sold at holts. They advertise it as something inexpensive but not cheaply made.....
> 
> ..... small review of the five savoys I am glad I own.......


Jerry - I was just looking at these earlier this evening. I was curious if the more costly ones are more expensive just because of the type of wood used or if they are also a higher quality. Out of the five you own are they all in the same price range or do you have a variety? If you have a variety do you notice additional value other than the look of the wood or not?

Thanks very much for taking the time to review these!! Everyone at Puff is so great to share their experiences and give us newer fish a point in the right direction on so many subjects.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

SOHResident said:


> Jerry - I was just looking at these earlier this evening. I was curious if the more costly ones are more expensive just because of the type of wood used or if they are also a higher quality. Out of the five you own are they all in the same price range or do you have a variety? If you have a variety do you notice additional value other than the look of the wood or not?
> 
> Thanks very much for taking the time to review these!! Everyone at Puff is so great to share their experiences and give us newer fish a point in the right direction on so many subjects.


 I believe they are all the same except for size and outside veneer. The price differences are the size and the veneer. Now I have no knowledge of their glass top Humidors as I have always had issues with these type, and do not have any of their bovida ready Humidors,although I think they are the same.
I have 2 in Macassar and three in pear wood. The seem to go on sale once or twice a year at a very steep discount. Keep checking every week if price is an issue.
Also only the xtra large come with a lock mechanism and a shelf.
i have two xtra large and three large. About once a year the have an offer of a free medium or large savoy with some boxes. I can't remember which ones. But they were something I smoked anyway. Probably a.f. Hemingways. I think they have some ownership or produce the Humidors but not sure.
For the price you can't go wrong.
Much regards jerry


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Savoy makes the highest quality "budget friendly" humidors


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks again Jerry.. Great info to know.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see you back my friend! I have a couple of them as well with no issues whats so ever. Some of that smell might be coming from your beads. Switch em out .


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see you back my friend! I have a couple of them as well with no issues whats so ever. Some of that smell might be coming from your beads. Switch em out .


 Hi anthony, Glad to see you still around. Nets are doing well this season.
Anyway, the smell I mentioned if you read my post again was a positive experience. There is a hand roll shop near me who put their cigars into old cuban boxes the brought with them when the left Cuba. The smells of those old cigar boxes in their Humidors are pure intoxication. My savoys are finally starting to pick up on that great twang smell. Thank goodness for puro and my buddies at gitmo,who keep me supplied.lol

Much regards jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Hi anthony, Glad to see you still around. Nets are doing well this season.
> Anyway, the smell I mentioned if you read my post again was a positive experience. There is a hand roll shop near me who put their cigars into old cuban boxes the brought with them when the left Cuba. The smells of those old cigar boxes in their Humidors are pure intoxication. My savoys are finally starting to pick up on that great twang smell. Thank goodness for puro and my buddies at gitmo,who keep me supplied.lol
> 
> Much regards jerry


Yes Jerry i went back and read the post my bad!
Peace Bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

agreed, mine is a ROCK!

Only humidor I own, definitely nicer than my coolers


----------



## costadelrica (Mar 13, 2014)

You know I have no knowledge of the glass top Humidors but i think it's good idea to do like you my friends since now


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

In the market for a humi and took a serious look at the Savoy's. They are very nice for the money! I decided on a Daniel Marshall in macassar ebony. How do you like the Savoy macassar?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

kcviper said:


> In the market for a humi and took a serious look at the Savoy's. They are very nice for the money! I decided on a Daniel Marshall in macassar ebony. How do you like the Savoy macassar?


 Kurt. I have the macassars in the extra large size. Only certain savoys come in that size. It is quite lovely. However I really like the ones I have in pear wood. The photos on the site do not give it justice. I would take some photos, but I see you are buying a daniel marshall. See my response under your post for that. 
Much regards Jerry


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree. For the price, Savoy can't be beat.


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

I have two 150 counts and they are rock solid with Boveda packs and the quality and finish is really exceptional.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Dug up a photo of my Savoy when she was first delivered. [Insert=CONFIG]84594[/insert]


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

veteranvmb said:


> I believe they are all the same except for size and outside veneer. The price differences are the size and the veneer. Now I have no knowledge of their glass top Humidors as I have always had issues with these type, and do not have any of their bovida ready Humidors,although I think they are the same.
> I have 2 in Macassar and three in pear wood. The seem to go on sale once or twice a year at a very steep discount. Keep checking every week if price is an issue.
> Also only the xtra large come with a lock mechanism and a shelf.
> i have two xtra large and three large. About once a year the have an offer of a free medium or large savoy with some boxes. I can't remember which ones. But they were something I smoked anyway. Probably a.f. Hemingways. I think they have some ownership or produce the Humidors but not sure.
> ...


What do you use for humidification? Debating between getting the Boveda ready or not.


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a savoy ash burl large with the shelf , love it but throw the humi and analog away.


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

gunnersguru said:


> I have a savoy ash burl large with the shelf , love it but throw the humi and analog away.


What do you use instead?


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

heartfelt beads 2oz and a digital hyg/temp


----------

